# Why am I still hungry (pic)



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

29 years old.

5'7

158lbs ish

Natrual

Was on a gradual cut for few months.

On 2100kcals a day

P45 C25 F30

Lost about 8-10lbs.



Towards end of cut, was getting very hungry as expected

Now been on a lean bulk for over month now

On 2900kcals a day

P40 C35 F25

(better suited to lower carbs)

However I'm still really hungry everyday. Feels like I'm still on a cut

Roughly 500 kcals over maintenance (800 over cut) and so imagined I'd feel pretty full

Want to keep it a lean bulk so wary of upping cals too much.

Why am I so hungry still, have I just sped up my metabolism?

Not really putting on any weight yet either. Perhaps 1-2lbs in a month

Have already upped cals from 2700 - 2900 yet hasn't really made any difference.

Suggestions?


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Eat more ?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Are you spreading your intake over 6 or so meals or just a couple of big meals


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

johnnya said:


> Are you spreading your intake over 6 or so meals or just a couple of big meals


Spreading meals out, around 5-6 a day.

Most carbs around workout.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Bdub said:


> Spreading meals out, around 5-6 a day.
> 
> Most carbs around workout.


Hard to know without seeing diet, but I take it your weight is increasing?

Get some clean snacks in , I get days where I can't fill myself other days I struggle like fook to get my maintenance cals in


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

you getting enough fiber too?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Your forearms are bigger than your calves.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Likely because you sugar intake in far higher than you believe.Remove all processed foods, grains and lower carbs.Eat more Saturated fat.It doesn't matter how you space meals, eat until satisfied.If you restrict carbs and sugar you will eat less anyway.


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

Don't really eat any processed food. Sugar content is mainly from fruit (and honey)

Typical diet -

1 - 3 whole eggs, 2 whites

40g porridge with milk + 15g honey

2 - PWO shake

50g Whey

Banana

3 - PWO meal

 250g meat

65g (dry) rice

Veg

(Spice/Seasoning mix)

4 - Protein shake with milk

5 - 250g meat

Veg

(Spice/Seasoning mix)

6 - 3 whole eggs, 2 whites

Snacks - Babybell

Apple

2x square dark chocolate

Few nuts

Rice cracker/Oat cake

All tracked and in check on Fitness Pal.

2900kcals

P40 C35 F25


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

I get horrible cravings for food if i eat breakfast.

I find i eat more calories in the day if i spread my meals out rather than just having one or two larger meals.

Doesnt work for everyone though. I never agreed with breakfast as the most important meal of the day.

Just to clarify, thats what works for ME and i am well aware that everyone is different.

Could look into intermittent fasting? I dont use it but I feel going without food for most of the day helps me to actually eat less.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Thing is - following my fllipant comment previously - your on a lean bulk , hungry and not gaining the weight you want to , namely a 1lb a month. Simple in this case you eat another 500 cals. WHat are you aiming for 1lb a week perhaps ?. Thats double to quadruple what are you acheiving now.

If on the other hand you were troffing 6000 cals and putting 7lbs a week on , and still hungry !, then thats a worse problem . lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Up calories by 500 and adjust if necessary based on your gains

Mate your physique is excellent for a natty. Have you ever done gear before?

Respect


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Up calories by 500 and adjust if necessary based on your gains
> 
> Mate your physique is excellent for a natty. Have you ever done gear before?
> 
> Respect


Cheers. Did a PH cycle of Superdrol couple of years ago. So guess not a true natty.

Took lot of time and effort to get that lean and I'm just wary of upping calories too much and spoiling efforts.

But I don't understand how increasing calories 800 above my cut, why am I still hungry and not really gaining weight?

I can only think I've increased metabolism during cut (thought it was supposed to slow down)


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bdub said:


> Cheers. Did a PH cycle of Superdrol couple of years ago. So guess not a true natty.
> 
> Took lot of time and effort to get that lean and I'm just wary of upping calories too much and spoiling efforts.
> 
> ...


Were you hungry on your cut?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

The cut may have rebounded. With willpower u can hold off but the moment u let go its pretty fokin devestating. I really hope u were responsible on ur cut and not like me :what:


----------

